# Beau Technique vs Range Rover sport....Again!



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Today's fun was in the guise of our Dodo stage 2 detail with interior / engine and machine cleanse on a Range Rover sport V8. A refreshing change for Beau Technique as I'm renowned for working on black and dark blue. This little beauty was white! You would think in general, an easy and straight forward job. Not so. Time limitation ruined any chances of truelly revealing every last bit of nastyness on this vehicle but be assured, it was in quite a bad state. Without my trusty Ironx I was forced into an extreme clay session to remove the heavy iron filing contamination which was covering every last panel. Here are some before pictures for your viewing pleasure...





























































































































































































































































As you can see. Much heavy grime. Dust and all manner of dirt.

Extremely through and concise preperation prior to machine cleansing was called for. We cleaned...























































Washed...




























Polishihed...























































Dressed...



























































































Buffed...



















And fine tuned this snow beast into life. Here are the fruits of our labour's...






























































































































































































Thanks for viewing yet another chapter in the world of Beau Technique.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish Scott


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice. Did u have to tape up the plastics when using lime prime?


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Great turnaround.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking finish Scott





mlgt said:


> Great turnaround.


Cheers.:thumb:



ryand said:


> Nice. Did u have to tape up the plastics when using lime prime?


Never had issues tbh. Lime prime seldom stains nor need for speed, which was used on this. Certain areas will be taped along the way. Just the way I do it sometimes rather than taping in one go.:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

tonyy said:


> Great turnaround..


Thanks mate:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 5, 2007)

nice one scott, remember to give me a call one day next week and we can meet up for a day still...


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Autobrite Detailer said:


> nice one scott, remember to give me a call one day next week and we can meet up for a day still...


Will do time permitting matey. Gone all car crazy again the past few days so the diary is glowing:thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Really good work! :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks good, what was used to dress the engine/arches


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

matt_83 said:


> Really good work! :thumb:





Scrim-1- said:


> Looks good, what was used to dress the engine/arches


Cheers both.
Valetpro traditional tyre dressing for engine / arches and tyres:thumb:


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

another great turnaround fella


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

-Mat- said:


> another great turnaround fella





swiftjon said:


> :thumb:


Cheers both:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good scott :thumb:

White really suites the sport.... Not as much as black though. 

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Looking good scott :thumb:
> 
> White really suites the sport.... Not as much as black though.
> 
> ...


Cheers Paul.:thumb:


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks fantastic. Love these cars, especially when they are in such great condition!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Great work, hard work on a big beast, i give credit for that, alot.

I have got a question, what process and chemicals did you use on the interior, plus vac as well please, i have one to do soon, so would help me alot please.

Kind regards..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> Looks fantastic. Love these cars, especially when they are in such great condition!





Trip tdi said:


> Great work, hard work on a big beast, i give credit for that, alot.
> 
> I have got a question, what process and chemicals did you use on the interior, plus vac as well please, i have one to do soon, so would help me alot please.
> 
> Kind regards..


Cheers folks. As for materials. Wet vac, G101 / megs apc, microfibres and various brushes.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Cheers folks. As for materials. Wet vac, G101 / megs apc, microfibres and various brushes.


Cheers thanks, you have done a great job on the range rover, the owner must be very proud.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> Cheers thanks, you have done a great job on the range rover, the owner must be very proud.


Trade client bud. One of very few that appreciate and are willing to pay for quality over quantity.


----------



## trackslag (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice job well done


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

trackslag said:


> Nice job well done


Cheers buddy.:thumb:


----------



## D4NNYT (May 4, 2011)

Its hard these days to find somome who will do the job proper.Very nice job


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Great result and informative as ever, thank-you.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good thorough work as always Scott, great pics also mate.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great work and an enjoyable read. Need for Speed with a rotary is a winner!


----------

